# What's on your travel bucket list



## Glowworm (Feb 17, 2021)

I've been to quite a few places over the years but there are still a lot more I'd like to visit. This is my bucket list of the ten places I'd most like to visit. All of this will of course have to wait until Covid-19 is no longer a threat. 

Krakow, Poland
Gibraltar
Provence, France
Iguazu Falls
Victoria Falls
Yosemite and Yellowstone National Parks 
Coast to coast train Canada
New Zealand
Galapagos Islands
Machu Picchu
Some are within easy reach, others further away or more difficult. There are now special tours to Machu Picchu for wheelchair users but they come in at around $1,500 for four days.

I'd also love to do a round the world cruise. Anyone ever done one?

So, what's on your travel bucket list?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2021)

My long-distance travel days are over, but my bucket list would include:

England
Scotland
Ireland
Italy
New Zealand
and one last trip to Australia


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 17, 2021)

I'd like to do Australia again Pinky, possibly in combination with New Zealand


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> I'd like to do Australia again Pinky, possibly in combination with New Zealand


I keep reprimanding myself, as I could so easily have visited NZ when I lived in Australia! I hope you make it over there. It looks so beautiful.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 17, 2021)

Where in Australia did you live Pinky?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Where in Australia did you live Pinky?


Adelaide, South Australia. I did want to live in Melbourne, Victoria.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 17, 2021)

If I were still traveling, I'd definitely go to Banff and spend time at Lake Louise and Jasper National Park. In addition, I also love to visit the Lake District of the U.K. where the  scenery is like no other on this earth.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 17, 2021)

I missed both cities when I was there Pinky. The closest I got to either of them was Mildura on my road trip from West Wyalong to Alice Springs


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> I missed both cities when I was there Pinky. The closest I got to either of them was Mildura on my road trip from West Wyalong to Alice Springs


Mildura, I've been to .. never got to see Alice Springs.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2021)

Italy
Greece
England
Russia


----------



## jujube (Feb 17, 2021)

Machu Picchu,  New Zealand, Egypt, Victoria Falls.


----------



## Jules (Feb 17, 2021)

Italy
Spain
UK


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 17, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Mildura, I've been to .. never got to see Alice Springs.


Alice and Ayers Rock were great.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> If I were still traveling, I'd definitely go to Banff and spend time at Lake Louise and Jasper National Park. In addition, I also love to visit the Lake District of the U.K. where the  scenery is like no other on this earth.


I'd love to go there, but my husband worked there for 6 months and hated it, so he refuses to return... and my daughter used to travel to Canada once a month for several years as part of her corporate job, so she won't come with me... , so I have to satisfy myself with  Youtube videos of the area...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

Jules said:


> Italy
> Spain
> UK


well as we have a home in the UK and one in Spain you can come and visit us both places if you ever get there...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> I've been to quite a few places over the years but there are still a lot more I'd like to visit. This is my bucket list of the ten places I'd most like to visit. All of this will of course have to wait until Covid-19 is no longer a threat.
> 
> Krakow, Poland
> Gibraltar
> ...


Forget Gibralter, it's such a dump...really it's a waste of your money...


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Forget Gibralter, it's such a dump...really it's a waste of your money...


In that case I'll come and visit you in Spain. No stairs I hope and  ramps everywhere


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> In that case I'll come and visit you in Spain. No stairs I hope and  ramps everywhere


awww sadly I have lots of stairs I have a 3 storey house....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

Incidentally.. my next door neighbour in Spain is Swedish... she spends 4 months of the year in Spain


----------



## Irwin (Feb 17, 2021)

I've never seen the giant redwoods in California. We may being taking a road trip out there when the weather is better.

I've been to London and Paris, and Machu Picchu... I don't have any real desire to travel that much. Maybe go back to Europe and ride the high-speed trains all over. That would be cool. I hate flying -- being stuck in a little tube like sardines in a can, but trains are cool.

So, on second thought... my travel bucket list is to ride the trains all over Europe!


----------



## charry (Feb 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> well as we have a home in the UK and one in Spain you can come and visit us both places if you ever get there...


I beat you holly lol 
We have homes  in Greece , New York and Caribbean....
So come on over ...  ....


----------



## asp3 (Feb 17, 2021)

Here are some of the places I'd like to visit.  I've left some off the list and I've forgotten to list others.

South Africa - for both wine tasting and a safari.  If I'm climbing again I'd like to do some climbing on Table Mountain.

Chile - More wine tasting and hiking in the Patagonia region

Croatia - Even more wine tasting and touring the country

Eastern Europe - Could be many places there I haven't decided.

Latvia - I'd like to see where my great grandfather was born.

Norway - I'd love to do a cruise to see the northern lights and visit some of the fjords.

Sweden - I'm intrigued by the country and I know several of the musical artists I love are from there.

Germany - I've only been in the airport there, I'd do some beer tasting and wine tasting too.

Portugal - Wine tasting and touring.

Japan - I was there with my parents as a teenager but I'd like to go back again.

Ethiopia - The food is amazing and it seems like an interesting country

France - I've been to Paris but I'd like to spend time around the wine regions.


Places on my list that I'm choosing not to go to for now

China - I don't want to support such a repressive government

Egypt - I'm not convinced it's save there, they have a repressive government and the status of women in their society is off putting for me.

Brazil - There are several places there I'd like to visit but I don't appreciate what the current president is doing to the Amazon region.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 17, 2021)

asp3 said:


> Brazil - There are several places there I'd like to visit but I don't appreciate what the current president is doing to the Amazon region.


FYI - Many cities along the Amazon river starting with Belem are hell-holes. Not exactly "tourist friendly".

A lot of beautiful coastal towns along the east coast of Brazil, south of the Amazon toward Argentina.
Rio is interesting but sketchy in many areas.


----------



## asp3 (Feb 17, 2021)

MrPants said:


> FYI - Many cities along the Amazon river starting with Belem are hell-holes. Not exactly "tourist friendly".
> View attachment 150361View attachment 150362
> A lot of beautiful coastal towns along the east coast of Brazil, south of the Amazon toward Argentina.
> Rio is interesting but sketchy in many areas.



As much as I'm ashamed to say so one can find similar scenes in San Francisco, San Jose and Santa Cruz these days.


----------



## bowmore (Feb 17, 2021)

For those of you who would like to armchair travel, and visit places on your bucket lists; enjoy the stories
www.stevekathytravels.com


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 20, 2021)

Yesterday, I decided I'm going to Egypt. I don't care what it costs or how I do it-I'm going. I might have to eat 9 Lives the rest of my life, I'm going. I've always wanted to go. But I'm wheelchair bound, now. I've been watching all the  Egyptian archeology going on TV. It's calling me. I hate to touch the Pyramids. Anybody else going?


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 20, 2021)

Easy chair to bed and back.   

Tony


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 20, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> I've been to quite a few places over the years but there are still a lot more I'd like to visit. This is my bucket list of the ten places I'd most like to visit. All of this will of course have to wait until Covid-19 is no longer a threat.
> 
> Krakow, Poland
> Gibraltar
> ...


We share 3&6 @Glowworm .   Would like to see Victoria , B.C.  And Montreal again.   England.  Japan ...


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 21, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Yesterday, I decided I'm going to Egypt. I don't care what it costs or how I do it-I'm going. I might have to eat 9 Lives the rest of my life, I'm going. I've always wanted to go. But I'm wheelchair bound, now. I've been watching all the  Egyptian archeology going on TV. It's calling me. I hate to touch the Pyramids. Anybody else going?


Fuzzy, I've been in a wheelchair almost all my life and it hasn't stopped me fron travelling. I've visited many countries and places together with travel companions and on my own. Two big road trips in the USA, one in Australia and one in Japan are just a few I've done solo. Also trips to places that you wouldn't normally think a person in a wheelchair could visit. All it needs is a little extra planning. So I'm sure you could achieve your wish to visit Egypt once it's OK to travel again. Check out these websites, or you can send me a PM if you like. I haven't reached the level to send a PM yet.

https://wheelchairtravel.org/
https://www.memphistours.com/egypt/packages/accessible-tours-egypt


----------



## 911 (Feb 24, 2021)

I would be happy just to be able to get out and move about without a mask. Be able to fly, drive, take a train or boat. Just let me live again.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 24, 2021)

911 said:


> I would be happy just to be able to get out and move about without a mask. Be able to fly, drive, take a train or boat. Just let me live again.


I'm with you there 911


----------



## oldman (Feb 27, 2021)

I want to travel to Italy and Greece to where my paternal Grandfather grew up. I would like to cruise the Mediterranean. We called him Pappy. My Pap and I would sit and eat olives and sometimes, if Mom was OK with it, eat Sardines on crackers. I still eat Sardines in mustard, but only outside. My wife can't stand the smell. She's such a girly girl, you know.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 27, 2021)

911 said:


> I would be happy just to be able to get out and move about without a mask. Be able to fly, drive, take a train or boat. Just let me live again.


Same here....


----------



## oldman (Feb 27, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Same here....


Me three.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 27, 2021)

My desire for any extended travel left the room decades ago after getting burned out on business travel.  I still like to travel cross country by motorcycle but age is slowing that down.  That said, there's still some appeal in riding the Gotthard pass, not the base tunnel.  There is no appeal, however, for getting on a boat or plane to get there.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 27, 2021)

I can't wait to be able to travel again, but I don't think that safe travel abroad will be possible until next year at the earliest.


----------



## debrakay (Feb 27, 2021)

oldman said:


> I want to travel to Italy and Greece to where my paternal Grandfather grew up. I would like to cruise the Mediterranean. We called him Pappy. My Pap and I would sit and eat olives and sometimes, if Mom was OK with it, eat Sardines on crackers. I still eat Sardines in mustard, but only outside. My wife can't stand the smell. She's such a girly girl, you know.


A Mediterranean cruise has been on my list for years.  Covid has stopped me from planning that right now.  In the late 1990's - early 2000's hubby and I did 7 cruises and got the bug but haven't been now for years due to health and work.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 7, 2021)

We have travelled around quite a bit. Most of the Mediterranean countries as well as the Islands of Crete, Cyprus and Malta. We have been to the pyramids in Egypt and walked what is known as The Stations of the Cross in The Holy Land. 
We used to travel around many of the US States, we have also seen quite a few Caribbean Islands. 
In our later years we have become a lot more home loving. Have any of you ticked off a bucket list item?
Here's one that we always wanted to do:

Departing from London's Victoria Station, steam hauled:

In Vera, our magnificently restored carriage.

Fine dining, it was superb.

Champagne? But of course!

It was good to see others getting into the spirit of the era.
It was of course, The Orient Express.


----------



## Glowworm (May 7, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> We have travelled around quite a bit. Most of the Mediterranean countries as well as the Islands of Crete, Cyprus and Malta. We have been to the pyramids in Egypt and walked what is known as The Stations of the Cross in The Holy Land.
> We used to travel around many of the US States, we have also seen quite a few Caribbean Islands.
> In our later years we have become a lot more home loving. Have any of you ticked off a bucket list item?
> Here's one that we always wanted to do:
> ...


Oh, yes please!

I saw all the marvellous Tony Robinson Around the World by Train programs and well let's just say I got Wanderlust! 

Right now my bucket list is Anywhere at all!!!!!!


----------



## horseless carriage (May 7, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Oh, yes please!
> 
> I saw all the marvellous Tony Robinson Around the World by Train programs and well let's just say I got Wanderlust!
> 
> Right now my bucket list is Anywhere at all!!!!!!


Five photos are the permitted limit Glowworm, so here's a few more, I hope you get to enjoy it one day.

The sign at the platform where we boarded the train.

Period dress for the occasion, of course.


Being sent on our way with a trad-jazz band.
She made her own outfit, even her hat is a reconstruction of one of my old trilbies.


Our Maitre D, what a gentleman he was. 

The dining table set ready for the guests to arrive.


----------



## Glowworm (May 7, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Five photos are the permitted limit Glowworm, so here's a few more, I hope you get to enjoy it one day.
> View attachment 163756
> The sign at the platform where we boarded the train.
> View attachment 163754
> ...


And very stylish you both are if I may say so


----------



## Lewkat (May 7, 2021)




----------



## 911 (May 7, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 163770


I have traveled Route 66 and stopped at 1 of the old chrome diners, which still had the counter seats and jukebox inside.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2021)

I would have loved to travel to LA this month for my niece's wedding.  I have been invited but there is no one else to care for my pets and I don't trust anyone at this time to take good care of them.   I am still reluctant to fly at this point but that's besides the point.  I would like to take some one-tank trips to places in Ohio.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 7, 2021)

911 said:


> I have traveled Route 66 and stopped at 1 of the old chrome diners, which still had the counter seats and jukebox inside.


Now that is a bucket list like no other. How I would love to ship my old MG out to the The US and travel the entire route. Wouldn't that be some adventure. Have I got the right attire?


----------



## SetWave (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Chet (May 7, 2021)

Traveling isn't always as glorious as you might wish. There's living out of a bag for days, making connections, etc.  Isn't it nice to come home and take your shoes off and relax?

Day trips not too far from where I live interest me at this point. Some sights are under our noses yet we have not gone there.


----------



## Been There (May 8, 2021)

I have traveled the world a few times. Can't really think where I would really want to go now. Maybe spend some time touring Germany and also maybe Russia. A lot of history in those two countries.


----------

